# TOULOUSE | Projects & Construction



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes, it seems to be quantity and not quality.
Hope with 2 towers en Montaudran aerospace, and hope with Euro Sud Ouest. Wait and see!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Neric007 said:


> ^^
> 
> Looks very cheap and boring. One of the most dynamic cities in Europe deserves better quality projects.


I agree in principle, but low income people need homes too...


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

Montaudran Aerospace Campus Aeronautical research institute project near the project of 2 towers (selected Project)


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

Charles de Fitte Avenue unsuccessful project.
Wait for image of the winning project (Puig Pujol local architect).




_http://lcrarchitectes.fr/projet/logements-allees-charles-de-fitte_


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Occitanie Tower*

Specific thread (fr)
Specific thread (en)


Location : Toulouse - Jolimont

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 35 290 m²

Height : 155 m

Floors : 40

Architects : Studio Libeskind


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Wow, that is pretty good


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Hype Park*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Toulouse - La Cartoucherie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing

Floor area : 23 174 m²

Height : 40 m

Floors : 13

Architects : Architectes Singuliers / Atelier d'Architecture Diana


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Site de Thales*


Location : Labège, 57 allée du Lac

Status : Complete

Completed : 2016

Type : Office

Floor area : 11 476 m²

Architects : http://lcrarchitectes.fr/projet/projet-h-thales




























































































https://www.archdaily.com/803545/site-de-thales-lcr-architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

This is a bit out of context but I found it pretty cool so I'm gonna share a few photos of the event "Le Gardien du Temple" (Keeper of the Temple) made by the company "La Machine" who took place in the streets of Toulouse, and who attracted almost a million visitors during the first 4 days of November. The show featured a giant articulated Minotaur and a spider driving down the streets of the city :








































































































































https://twitter.com/Toulouse


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Quartier de la Soufflerie*


Location : Toulouse - Jolimont

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2022 (first constructions)

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 101 300 m²

Architects : Devillers et associés / D'une Ville A l'autre...


----------



## melads (Oct 31, 2018)

The Occitanie Tower looks tremendous kay:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Indeed ! A good to way to introduce skyscrapers in the city.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Castel Gesta*


Location : Toulouse, 22 avenue Honoré-Serres

Status : Complete renovation

Completed : 2018

Type : Housing

Architects : Arc & Sites


After 5 years of renovation, the Castel Gesta, also called "Château des Verrières", regained its former splendor.




























































































Some photos during the restauration :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Cour Magenta*


Location : Toulouse, Saint-Agne

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 6 300 m²

Architects : Taillandier Architectes Associes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Museum of Augustins extension*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Toulouse, Saint-Georges

Status : Approved

Type : Museum

Floor area : 360 m²

Architects : Aires Mateus


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ hmm, not so sure about that one... The one in Colmar got things right, hopefully so will this.


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

That is a really bad integration, is this project already approved?.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The extension project was approved in 2017 and the construction is expected to begin early 2019. However this proposal is very controversial so the mayor said that they will rework it with the city inhabitants, we'll have to see if and how it will evolve.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*STELIA Aerospace Headquarters*


Location : Colomiers, 1 boulevard de l'Europe

Status : Complete

Completed : March 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 15 425 m²

Architects : PPA Architecture


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus Orange*


Location : Balma

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : End 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 18 590 m²

Architects : LCR Architectes / CCD Architecture


The project has just been approved.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Toulouse Aerospace - Building 11 B*


Location : Toulouse, Montaudran

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : End 2021

Type : Office

Floor area : 10 400 m²

Architects : PPA Architectures






































https://www.lalettrem.fr/actualites/nacarat-va-construire-un-immeuble-tertiaire-dans-la-zac-toulouse-aerospace


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

A video taken during the event _Le Gardien du Temple_ :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Cour du Dôme*


Location : Toulouse, Saint-Cyprien

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Housing

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : Taillandier Archi


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*IoT Valley*


Location : Labège

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Office, hotel

Floor area : 27 180 m²

Architects : Jean-Paul Viguier


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Le B47*


Location : Beauzelle, Andromède

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Approved

Floor area : 7 854 m²

Architects : ŒCO Architectes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Andromède - Building 41a*


Location : Blagnac

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Office

Floor area : 25 000 m²

Architects : Saison Menu


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Canopée*


Location : Toulouse, La Cartoucherie

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing, shop, hotel

Floor area : 14 155 m²

Height : 35 m

Floors : 10

Architects : Dietrich Untertrifaller Architekten / Seuil Architecture






























The construction of the timber buildings started a few weeks ago.










http://www.icade-immobilier.com/programmes-immobiliers-neufs-toulouse/la-canopee


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The current work at the square in front of the Toulouse-Matabiau station including a new subway entrance.








































paol031 said:


>





















https://twitter.com/jbdufort/status/1088400829785219072


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok I have nothing against trees but why hide a beautiful building behind so many ? What is city planners in France have against architecture ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Halles Latécoère*


Location : Toulouse, Montaudran

Status : Approved renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 12 000 m²

Architects : Taillandier Architectes Associés


These former industrial buildings will be transformed into a startup facility. The work should start next month.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Primark Store Toulouse*


Location : Toulouse, 41 rue de Rémuzat

Status : Complete renovation

Completion : October 2018

Type : Store

Floor area : 8 000 m²

Architects : Moon Safari


The new Primark Store is located in the former Grand Magasin "Au Capitole" building designed by George Debrie in 1905.


































































http://www.hmkm.com/work/content/primark-toulouse/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Toulouse School of Economics*


Location : Toulouse, Centre

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Education

Floor area : 11 280 m² 

Architects : Grafton Architects









































https://actu.fr/occitanie/toulouse_31555/image-imposant-batiment-ecole-economie-toulouse-derniere-ligne-droite_21831400.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The winning projects of the architectural competition *"Dessine-moi Toulouse"* were revealed last Wednesday. Here is a selection of some of them. More infos and other projects can be found on the dedicated official website (in french).

*Sky One*, office building and service center totalizing 11 000 m² :






















*Agriville*, mixed-use project with farms and a restaurent developed around the renovated Château de Paléficat :











*Light House*, place focused on digital activities in an old crypt :




















*Habitat Cousu Main*, workshops and housing in former halls :





























*Icone*, eSport center with a 450 seats arena :





























*Pop-Up*, 17 000 m² mixed-use project :




















*My Jolimont*, urban project including a park, housing, offices and other services :





























*Drop*, large 100 000 m² sports complex around the Stade Toulousain rugby club stadium with a museum and a new arena among other facilities :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Sporting Factory*


Location : Toulouse, Cartoucherie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Residential

Floor area : 13 739 m²

Architects : Flint. / ŒCO Architectes


The work started.


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

*Central Train station Matabiau in renovation today*


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

*MONTAUDRAN AEROSPACE Central Place*


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

*ILOT 06C les Ailes de Montaudran*
http://atl-aup.com/projets/zac-montaudran-aerospace-ilot-c6/


----------



## tititlse (Jan 4, 2006)

*Mazade Tower renovation*


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Toulouse School of Economics*


Location : Toulouse, Centre

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Education

Floor area : 11 280 m² 

Architects : Grafton Architects
































The brick made its appearance :



paol031 said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*MEETT - Toulouse exhibition & Convention center*

Specific thread (fr)

Official site


Location : Aussonne / Beauzelle

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Exhibition / Convention centre

Floor area : 70 000 m²

Architects : OMA



























































Photos from early 2019 :























































https://oma.eu/projects/parc-des-expositions


















































































https://actu.fr/occitanie/aussonne_31032/toulouse-pres-usines-airbus-lun-plus-grands-chantiers-france-desormais-bien-visible_23571431.html


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Hype Park*

Specific thread (fr)


Location : Toulouse, La Cartoucherie

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing

Floor area : 23 174 m²

Height : 40 m

Floors : 13

Architects : Architectes Singuliers / Atelier d'Architecture Diana
































http://www.icade-immobilier.com/programmes-immobiliers-neufs-toulouse/la-canopee,p70081


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The work of coverage of the canal on the *parvis Matabiau* in front of the main station :






























https://www.facebook.com/pg/jlmoudenc/photos/?ref=page_internal


Renders :


----------



## 2G2R (May 2, 2018)

3 photos que je ne vois pas.... 





ZeusUpsistos said:


> The work of coverage of the canal on the *parvis Matabiau* in front of the main station :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

What do you mean ? Are the photos not visible for you ? If they aren't, you can see them on the link below.


----------



## 2G2R (May 2, 2018)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> What do you mean ? Are the photos not visible for you ? If they aren't, you can see them on the link below.



I mean that the pics are not displayed on my screen... hno:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Téléo (Téléphérique Urbain Sud)*











Status : Approved

Estimated completion : End 2020

Length : 3 km

Stations : 3

Location : Toulouse

Stations architects : Séquences

Connections :










The ceremony of the foundation stone took place last Friday. It will be the longest urban aerial tram in France. The preparatory work should start in a few days and the main work in September.


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*CARTOUCHERIE*
*second part of construction*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Greenview in North Borderouge*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Croix de Pierre*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Toulouse Montaudran Aerospace*
*Office buildings projects*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Arenes quarter*





*Before - After*


*Jardins des Arènes*


*Campus Vidal*


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*LATECOERE HEADQUARTER*
in construction

*siege LATECOERE* par Brenac-Gonzalez.


----------



## Mephisto22 (Jan 18, 2017)

What's with those superblocks France is doing now ?

No more closed European blocks ?

It's kinda unsightly to have a huge gap between two buildings, with that pedestal uniting them both...
French urbanism is really unpleasant in the recent years.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Superbe Toulouse !

But 'Hyde park' quel nom Ã* la con !


----------



## 2G2R (May 2, 2018)

Incroyablement horizontale Toulouse! Pire que Nantes mais mieux que Bordeaux. L'Occitanie tower est bienvenue dans la skyline Toulousaine!

Note: Hype park???? oui c'est c... c'est pour dire/marqué que c'est "gentrifié".


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Un éloge de l’ombre*


Location : Blagnac, Andromède

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Office

Floor area : 15 000 m²

Architects : Saison Menu


The building permit has been granted.


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

l'horrible barre d'immeuble va t-elle disparaitre ? pour être remplacé par des immeubles type le projet nexity qui est pas mal  
espérons car horrible des maisons et un mur de 18 étages sur 100m de long ... comment on a pu construire des choses aussi horribles


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Occitanie Tower*

Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)


Location : Toulouse, Matabiau

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 35 584 m²

Height : 153,5 m

Floors : 43

Architects : Studio Libeskind


The planning permission has been granted.


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just correction please.


ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Occitanie Tower*
> 
> Specific thread (fr) / Specific thread (en)
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Parvis Matabiau* :

































paol031 said:


>


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes... brand new !


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ It looks like a soviet building


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

France is the western soviet union...


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

under construction


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Quarter Cartoucherie
Wood-Art under construction


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Quarter Cartoucherie
Dubarry Office Building End construction


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

New Quarter Oasis, near left banks of Garona
Start construction november 2021


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

French Pavillon Dubaï 2021 will be rebuilt in Toulouse Space National Center
Page d'accueil | France Dubaï 2020 (francedubai2020.com)


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Periole Quarter, near Latecoere HeadQuarter

Cymea Project

Under construction


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hedoniste (Minimes Boulevard, along "canal du Midi")
Under construction



Top floors with historic city-center overview


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Projet Vert Eden
Chemin de l'Eglise Montaudran (East of the city)


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Emergence in Empalot Quarter
under construction


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

*Waypost (quarter Montaudran Aerospace)*
office building
cinema open
hotel

End construction

*











*


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

Place centrale infront of Waypost


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

*POP UP* 396 Rte de St Simon (Quarter Arènes)
start construction


Old house destroyed and earthworks carried out


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Cité

Location :* Toulouse, Montaudran
*Status :* Complete rehabilitation
*Completion :* 2021
*Type :* Office
*Floor area :* 13 954 m²
*Architects :* Taillandier Architectes Associés









La Cité Innovation Hub / Taillandier Architectes Associés


Completed in 2020 in Toulouse, France. Images by Roland Halbe. Sponsored by La Region Occitanie, the project of La Cité consists of the renovation of the historic site of Les Halles Latétoère, in order to create...




www.archdaily.com












































































































© Roland Halbe


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*NéÔmatabiau

Location :* Matabiau (Toulouse)
*Status :* Under renovation
*Estimated completion :* 2023
*Type :* Rail station
*Floor area :* 15 000 m²
*Architects :* AREP

In addition to its future extension, Toulouse-Matabiau station is being renovated to handle the expected tripling of its ridership in the coming years. Work began earlier this month.


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

This is the first part (2022-2023) renovation of the old central railway station (gare Matabiau).



ZeusUpsistos said:


> *NéÔmatabiau
> 
> Location :* Matabiau (Toulouse)
> *Status :* Under renovation
> ...


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

The second part of transformation (2024-2028) with a new building connection in the over side of railways : underground lines 1 and 3, TGV, metropolitan trains (Gare Marengo)

In 2028, the station complex will include the renovation matabiau station and the new building complex marengo station with new tower 60/70 meters high project.


----------



## oc31 (Sep 16, 2016)

In the grand matabiau district (North railway station), in the over side of the future Occitanie Tower (155 meters high) (South railway station) , the avenue de lyon (currently 200 meters long and 15 meters wide) is being razed.
The buildings whose demolitions began in the summer of 2020 will be replaced by buildings that are narrower but higher, up to 35 meters. In total, around 700 housing units will be erected on the 2.5 hectare perimeter, as well as office buildings. These buildings will make it possible to widen Avenue de Lyon from 18 to 25 meters.
The project will offer shops on the ground floor all along.
A tower 60 meters high will be erected at the end of the avenue near the railways.

New Projection of the avenue by the new group of urban architects selected (Güller Güller ...etc)


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

Matabiau seems to be an endless construction site, but it's going to look amazing.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

What is the duration of the train trip from Paris to Toulouse expected to become when the transformation of the itinerary into 100% high-speed is achieved? It's already gotten much shorter than it was a decade ago...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Three hours, compare to four today.


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Three hours, compare to four today.


through Bordeaux?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Indeed.


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Project IOT Valley* in Labege-Enova (Toulouse South-East suburb)


Under construction


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

The France Pavilion (by Norman Foster) has been completely dismantled since April 1, and will be rebuilt on the CNES (French national center for space) campus in Toulouse by 2024, for a second life after six months of World Expo in Dubai.


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

WoodArt end construction in Cartoucherie Quarter


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

End of Green belt construction in Cartoucherie Quarter


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

The building is under construction on block 2.3 Cartoucherie Quarter.
The project aims to create a building for young workers in the aeronautics sector. As a result, they will have available 32m² one-bedroom apartments that meet energy consumption standards (RT2012) for 144 housing units.


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

Cartoucherie Quarter new silo car park


along Great-Britain Avenue


where will be built Symbioz Building










Construction Symbioz à Toulouse (31) | Tertiaire et projets mixtes | Essor Développement


Découvrez Symbioz , construction dans le domaine Tertiaire et projets mixtes à Toulouse (31) . Un projet de 16400 m2 , mené par Essor Développement




www.essor.group


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

Construction "Cour du Dôme", luxury appartments center Toulouse (left bank of the Garonne river)










Under construction


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

oc31 said:


> Hedoniste (Minimes Boulevard, along "canal du Midi")
> Under construction
> 
> 
> ...



Under construction


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

Great Matabiau Quarter (trains station new quarter).
First office building project. Completed 2024.
Name : PULSION 1


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

Great Matabiau Quarter
Second train station in project between Occitanie Tower (in waiting judgment legal remedy) and Marengo Tower (in future project)


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

New Jolimont project (start construction 2023)


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

*2 footbrides in project for 2023-24 around Ramier island in the middle of Garona River.*


*Future Empalot footbridge on Garona River*




*Future Rapas footbridge on Garona River
*


----------



## Bestoftheworld (Aug 30, 2018)

J'adore leur monde imaginaire où le gabarit des hommes est celui des pigeons : 










https://zupimages.net/up/20/50/2ojw.jpg


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Toulouse Aerospace Express*
Specific thread (fr)

*System :* Métro de Toulouse
*Status :* Under preparation
*Estimated completion :* 2028
*Length :* 27 km
*Stations :* 21
*Locations :* Blagnac, Colomiers, Labège, Toulouse
*Connections :* 🚇 A 🚇B 🚉T1 🚉AE

The project has received final approval, allowing work to begin before the end of the year. Once completed, the fully automated line will be the longest of the network and one of the longest in France.


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

Rehabilitation of an old building on Croix Baragnon street in the luxurious Saint Etienne district to install the CAUE (Regional Council of architecture, urban planning and environment), the Order of Architects of Occitania, the House of Architecture and restaurants and working spaces.


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

New Cartoucherie District : Real estate project named SYMBIOZ whose building permit is in progress (50m high, 16 floors) with 16000m² surfaces.
The offices are being marketed. There will be 132 apartments.
Built 2023-2025

There are 3 buildings on an 3 floors plateau (shops on the ground floor and offices)

The C1 building (on the edge of the Avenue de Gde Bretagne, adjoining the P2 car park in 8 floors will be entirely offices with shops on the ground floor.


The C2 building (on the edge of Avenue de Gde Bretagne) will be mixed with shops on the ground floor, offices in 2 floors and housing from 3rd floor to 14th floor (43m high)


The C3 building on the back of the block will be mixed with shops on the ground floor, offices in 2 floors and housing from 3rd to 16th floor (50m high).


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

new district matabiau stations (near Matabiau train station and the future Occitanie Tower)
renovation of the Bonnefoy/Minimes tower built in the 1960s.



destruction of the avenue de lyon in progress


to rebuild it wider with new residential buildings, shops for 2024.


and a future office and residential tower in the end of the Avenue for 2025


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

In montaudran Aerospace new district :
HEADQUARTERS GA Smart Building
under construction

This project is the result of the association of two architectural firms, one French, Studio Montazami, and the other Japanese, Tezuka Architects, which is working for the first time in France.


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

New Ramassiers district under construction in Colomiers (west suburb) near Aerospatial Airbus factories.


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

New Saint Martin District west-Toulouse (adjoining Ramassiers nex District of Colomiers)


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

urba31 said:


>


I hope that trees up there will remain standing, they look pretty nice.


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think it's a small wooded park with en old little castle inside that will actually remain.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Construction of the two new footbridges which will link the île du Ramier with the surrounding districts has recently started.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Lot 3.1* | Cartoucherie

*Location :* Toulouse, Casselardit
*Status :* Complete
*Completion :* 2020
*Type :* Residential
*Floor area :* 24 500 m²
*Architects :* Architectes Singuliers
























































ZAC Cartoucherie - Toulouse | Architectes Singuliers


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

The first image of the City of Swimming on the island of Ramier, near the Stadium and Nakache swiming pool complex.
The building, designed by architect Jean-Paul Viguier, includes two pools on the first level and a 50-meter Olympic swimming pool on the third floor.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Given how hot Toulouse already was, is there any discussion at a local level about what the impact of global warming will be in the future? IMO everything is in place for it to become the first uninhabitable major city of France in half a century or less...


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

This is the first time that I read that it would be the first uninhabitable major city in France because of global warming. What makes you say that ?
Meteofrance is counting on a Toulouse climate in 2050 like Sevilla today. Sevilla is completely habitable.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

urba31 said:


> This is the first time that I read that it would be the first uninhabitable major city in France because of global warming. What makes you say that ?
> Meteofrance is counting on a Toulouse climate in 2050 like Sevilla today. Sevilla is completely habitable.


Of course, people are living even in Kuwait City. The problem is not that, it doesn't lie in the number of degrees with which the climate will warm up overall (that is a different, greater discussion). The problem I'm referring to is the erratic way in which we see the warm-up happening, with these so-called "exceptional weather events" or whatever they are called, off which the ones I'm talking about are the heatwaves. It's not just a gradual warm-up, it's heatwaves coming in previously cold periods of the year (messing up all sorts of things) and series of consecutive deadly heatwaves during summer. Heatwaves have a great human cost among the most vulnerable categories; the heatwaves that there have been so far in the last years will look like peanuts compared to what we'll be getting in the future, but they still have already had a major impact in loss of life (around 9000 deaths in France between 2015-2020) and financially (in the tens of billions of euros as healthcare overcosts for the same period). The data is from an official government study (here) and I can only imagine how the extrapolated figures for the future look like. And about the future, the bad news coming out this October are that previous estimations for the warm-up of France need to be upgraded to a 3,8 degreees Celsius increase in 2100, and this in neither the optimistic nor the pessimistic scenario, but in the moderate one. Here is the study with the data. It also says that the average increase for the summer months will be of 5 degrees. Personally, I dread the thought of heatwaves in the Midi in a few decades (years?) time, who knows what will replace the recent 40 degree heatwaves. Of course, there are ways to mitigate it all, and there is certainly a discussion taking place in the world of urbanists, ecologists and elected officials, I was just expecting Toulouse to be ahead in this regard.


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

Let's go back to the thread topic


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Adapting cities to climate change IS an urban topic. Some of the most current solution invoked so far are massive tree plantations, new surfaces for public spaces (with those sun-rejecting proprieties that still sound like science-fiction to me), and new regulations for building buildings to make them more resilient to heatwaves, but I'm still waiting for more concrete measures on one hand and more radical approaches on the other.


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't understand why you talk about that in project presentations in Toulouse rather than in other cities.
As if Toulouse were the only one concerned.
To ask you this question about Toulouse rather than for other cities, do you live in Toulouse or do you have family who live there?


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

to return to the subject

Other projects start construction in St Martin District.
Project 4 Seasons





Project ilot S27


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

New project in Empalot District


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

Other new project, start construction, in Empalot District, near GArona River and new passerelle (bridge for bicycles and pedestrians).


----------



## urba31 (Jan 21, 2007)

Again in Empalot District :
Novadiem on the Avenue de Lattre de Tassigny on the banks of the Garonne right bank, almost opposite the Stadium on the island of Ramier (which divides the Garonne in two at this location).
Note that a new project equivalent in size is underway next door.
The footbridge over the arm of the Garonne will be nearby.


----------



## Pierre Fontaine (Nov 24, 2020)

All theses buildings are catastrophically lame....


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Pierre Fontaine said:


> catastrophically lame....


Good term.


----------



## Bestoftheworld (Aug 30, 2018)

Toulouse has amazing old buildings (the center of the city without moderne building is beautiful) but horrible modern buildings. It's a shame. Only the chauvinists of toulouse do not notice it. 🤡 I don't understand how they can exhibit certain buildings when they should rather hide them.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Toulouse Metro Line C*
Specific thread (fr)

*System :* Métro de Toulouse
*Status :* Under construction
*Estimated completion :* 2028
*Length :* 27 km
*Stations :* 21
*Locations :* Blagnac, Colomiers, Labège, Toulouse
*Connections :* 🚇 A 🚇B 🚉T1 🚉AE










Work was officially launched last month.
























Source


----------



## cuartango (Apr 22, 2009)

Great project! Toulouse has a brilliant future.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

cuartango said:


> Great project! Toulouse has a brilliant future.


if they solve the growing problem of insecurity 😔


----------

